# Feeding time!



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

Geophagus brasilensis.









[/IMG]


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

I dont see a pic!!! looking at the properties, the whole link is not posted..


----------



## ron v (Feb 24, 2005)

[/IMG]

OK there it is. Sorry. Just a group of my babies.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

cute! Man, there are so many nice cichlids that I have never even seen or heard of.. I gotta get more tanks.. LOL


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## Guest (Apr 23, 2006)

Cute! What size tank is that? Isn't there any gravel at the bottom?


----------



## Vip (Feb 13, 2005)

thats a cool pic, kinda like there all saying "feed me". tessaandfishies: alot of people do this wether there breeders or not, its to keep the fish in tip top condition. I used to do this for my Midas.


----------



## samyboy (May 21, 2006)

awwwwww cool, i really must move onto tropical fish


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Just remember that if you do go to tropical fish that you dont forget your start. Goldfish of various types hold a speical place with many people seeing how it is what got many of us started in the hobby.


----------

